# Parentheses Fuzz



## Kelmark1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi, ?

I want to know more about the coming in soon *Parentheses Fuzz,   *Can anybody reveal any details about it?

Ray


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 29, 2019)

Did you see the project development section on it?


----------



## Kelmark1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ah, thank you, the one section I never go in to.....✌?


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 29, 2019)

It is cool, it got buried by new stuff.


----------

